# Any Information Re: Mill Route ?



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

This is a device that you attach your router to to duplicate/copy shapes, letters, numbers, etc according to the CL ad I'm looking at. Anyone have one of these, know anything about them? He's asking $100 and says all it needs is my router to work.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/search/tla?query=Mill+Route

Here's a link to the ad.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have never seen one before. should work I guess.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you seen this video?






Someone in the comments offered to send the instructions to the video poster.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

DANG, SASmith, you beat me to it. Couldn't find anything on pricing in a cursory search, but this looks a lot more heavy duty than my old Sears pantograph.


----------



## OkSixPack (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey Andy. the ad I'm pulling up says $400.00. Is he coming down to $100.00?
Jim


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the vid Scott. But I really didn't learn much from it. I would really like to see one in action.

Jim, The ad I linked still says $100 on my puter. What ad are you seeing?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Andy-Looks like a good tool, but I can't offer any advice. BTW, it says $100 in the title and $400 in the body of the ad.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't see the $400 anywhere but I did get a vid that shows better what it does. Looks cool and not too expensive (I know that's relative).

Still looking to hear from someone with personal experience before I dump $100 on it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

No experience Andy , but I'd check out Mathias Wendal at Woodgrears. I'm thinking Pantorouter?


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

I'd love to fool with it! Looks like a bargain to me.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Lowes has something like that for the same price and it does a whole bunch more than letters. Check them out before going for this one. It is usually displayed by the router tables in a box.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Y'all have given me a lot to think about! Appreciate all your comments.

Jinx, The unit in question should be able to follow any template (not just letters). I'm thinking it might be useful for inlays, bowties, etc?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

When I looked just now, it says $400. I don't see 100 anywhere. Must be like a duplicator for a lathe.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is craigs for that
there are 2 different ones
tulsa for $100
kansas for $400
---
they look like an early version of a cnc machine
maybe better than a pantograph
that uses your brains for the computer

probably wont carve the first one
but will duplicate thereafter

---
Jun 4 Mill-Route $100 (Tulsa) pic [x]

Few LOCAL results found. Here are some from NEARBY areas. Checking 'search nearby areas' will expand your search.

May 18 Mill Route duplicator/sign maker $400 (sek > Caney, Ks.) pic [x]


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Good call Patron. I see it now.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks David. That makes the one in Tulsa a bargain? OR the one in Ks. way overpriced.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

The only "universal router" tools I have seen are:
The WoodRat
Router Boss

Never seen what CL photos show!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luck with it Andy. I've never heard of it. May be an older, original version of a CNC….. I'm only guessing.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

That tool can be modified to flatten boards as well. Well worth $100.


----------

